# Pas de iCloud Drive dans Fichier



## Galure (29 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, j’ai un nouveau iPad Pro, et je n’arrive pas à remonter dans l’application Fichier les divers cloud que j’ai actif.
Pourtant sur l’iPhone cela fonctionne.
J’a tout activé dans les réglages du iCloud.

Une idée ?

Merci d’avance pour vos échanges et solutions  ‍♂️


----------



## MrTom (29 Mai 2021)

Hello,

Est-ce que tu as cliqué sur les 3 "..." dans le cercle en haut à droite > Modifier pour cocher iCloud Drive ?


----------



## Galure (30 Mai 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Est-ce que tu as cliqué sur les 3 "..." dans le cercle en haut à droite > Modifier pour cocher iCloud Drive ?


Ben c’est ce que je viens de voir, j’ai bien cliqué sur les trois petit point, mais alors sur modifier, qui me semblais pas logique  

Mais, c’est tout bon, je vois tous mes cloud 

Merci pour ta réponse.

Bonne fin de weekend.


----------

